# Trainer Chill Out. Check It Out.



## Ken #1 (Jan 13, 2009)

O.k. here's the dial there's this forum called Trainer Chill Out. It's just getting up yesterday and well it has no members. It has lots of places waiting to get posted it on and it is even trying to get gym leaders. Here is the URL: http://trainerchillout.forumotions.com/forum.htm check it out. 
*Changes made*
New banner.
New colors. (Still being worked on.)
New forums.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 13, 2009)

Perhaps I shouldn't even consider throwing myself into this, but... Ah, whatever. 

Ken, I believe this has been said to you before - don't hide the boards from guests. I do not see a ton of places waiting for posts. I see one board. ONE. And I can't even ask what makes this different from any other Pokemon forum, because I can't even see anything. ><


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe you should sigh up. See what I was told is I should hide my boards from guest and thats what I have followed. Thank's for informing me about the one showing.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 14, 2009)

So, what happened to Swampert forums? Or the several other forums you advertised?


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 14, 2009)

I only advertised two other forums and they both are still up. Swampert forum is being ran by another admin and the other on I advertised was not mine it was a friends. I made this to make a forum not based on a pokemon because I found out if you name a forum after a pokemon your pics will have to do with that pokemon. Unlike when you don't you have pics of any pokemon. Pulse it's a fresh new start. Any other questions?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

I understand that you were told that the boards should be hidden to guests, but... in my experience, this is only going to discourage members from joining. I know for one thing I won't join; I have no clue right now how active the board is, how many boards there are, if there are any posts already, if posts are made using correct grammar and spelling, etc. etc. I have no clue what kind of atmosphere these forums have, so I won't join. And don't try to _tell_ me what it's like; your opinions are different than mine. What I like, you might dislike.

Couldn't you disable guests from posting, and then allow them to only see the boards? I think you would get more members by letting guests see what they're going to sign up for.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll do just so but keep in mind this just got started yesterday.
O.k. now all can see.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 14, 2009)

I feel like I've been here before.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 14, 2009)

What do you mean by that?
There nothing majorly wrong with the forum.
It has 3 colors. (Open for reasoning)
Lots of boards. (Including a role playing board)
Working on pics for new post, old post, and locked post.
All it needs is members. ( This is why I'm here now)
I don't see why you guys so much thought into what forum you're going to go on.
I mean if you sigh up then sigh in, check out the forum, don't like it, and leave your going to get a warning note about your inactivity then your going to get deactivated.
Once deactivated you never have to worry about that forum again.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 14, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> I feel like I've been here before.


Many, many times.

Why do people bother?


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 14, 2009)

People bother because they fell as though they have not found the perfect place yet so they continue to search and as long as people are searching more people will make more things for them to find.

Like my forum for example I made so other trainers can come and try to make it perfect. I mean the admin makes the forum but he does not make the community. Join my site and help make the perfect place for the upcoming and professor’s of the game.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 14, 2009)

It's Ken!

But ehh...what would be the point of joining your forum? What would be the difference from TCOD except the worse colours, banner with stretched pictures and other things? Make something unique and something that we can't do at TCOD.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 14, 2009)

If I could think of something, TCod is a great forum; it would be hard to compete with. (Still working on banner that was just something to put up there for while being.) Oh there will be clubs and teams if I get enough members, and I just added new boards. (Will add rules of posting on them when I come back from school.)


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 14, 2009)

What on earth does your forum have that TCoD doesn't? If you can't answer that, then I'm afraid that you're not going to get many followers.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 14, 2009)

While I have a breeder's and professor's lab.
A pokémon trivia board.
Also I have a chat box at the top of the forum.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jan 14, 2009)

*shaky hand points to RP guide* *twitch with anger* I posted that on Swampert Forums... That exact same one. I did not give you permission to post my guide elsewhere. Take it down. That is stealing.

... The layouy is fine but the white in it kills it.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Twilight I been trying to talk to you why are you never coming in chat box? 
Also that's why it says "Thanks to Twilight" at the bottom.
Does anyone else have problem with layout?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jan 14, 2009)

Doesn't matter, I didn't give you permission. I never will. I don't want my guides posted by someone other than me. Period. Take it down.

And maybie cause I'm offline? Seriously, I have a life...


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 14, 2009)

No I mean when you are online Kassie thinks you don't like her.
Ok I'll take them I made my own anyway. (I didn't think it would matter if I took something off of my old site, which my under admin posted.)
I think mine is better.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 15, 2009)

Ken #1 said:


> I think mine is better.


That's rather selfish. And if yours is better why didn't you just put it up in the first place?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 15, 2009)

Well good luck, I guess.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 15, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> That's rather selfish. And if yours is better why didn't you just put it up in the first place?


I didn't put mine up first because I didn't have them made yet.
Back to who wants to join the site?


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Jan 17, 2009)

I didn't even look past the Rules. my two complaints are 
1. that your banner is too hippie-psychadelic, and it doesn't go at all with the skin. Change the banner, the skin is fine.
2. You spelled Introduce wrong. I'm sorry, but if you can't spell a forum name, I don't think people are going to want to come.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow nice catch.
Thanks for that one.
I would have looked at eventually.
But thanks anyway.
The banner was made by my second administrator Kassandra.
Who is a girl who odvisly likes lots of colors.
You can't please everyone sorry.
And how does a color not go with black?


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 17, 2009)

What I think about your website... Starting with the main page and going down...

All trains must come together? The banner makes me sad. We are family here. How many members do you have, two? The colors aren't that bad, but it could be put together a little better, imo. Half the things are spelled wrong, and why is there a board just for "favorit" pokemon? It's a waste of space, why not make something like the general pokemon discussion we have here a TCoD? 

You've got three posts, probably from two people, and you say you're family there, I'm sorry, I find that humorous ignore that.



Ken #1 said:


> There nothing majorly wrong with the forum.


You must be joking. I can't take you seriously.



Ken #1 said:


> I don't see why you guys so much thought into what forum your going to go on.


I treat forums like a big family living in one house. If the house is bad, why do I want to live there? If I don't like the family, why spend my time there? 



Ken #1 said:


> Also I have a chat box at the top of the forum.


Tell me why the crap you need one of those. Forums are for talking in the first place, why don't you talk below that, and use the forum. It's wasting space and bandwidth.



Shadowstar said:


> I did not give you permission to post my guide elsewhere. Take it down. That is stealing.


He even steals from you!



Ken #1 said:


> I think mine is better.


That's just rude. Knowing you and you're typing skills that are equivalent to a two year old, something tells me Shadowstar's is legible. 



Ken #1 said:


> who wants to join the site.


Nobody! :)



Ken #1 said:


> And how does a color not go with black?


You can have too many colors that are paired with black, and it looks bad.




			
				Ken #1 said:
			
		

> dail, fellowed, perfessior's, compite, breeder's, comeing, frist, eventraly, odvisly


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Dude are you talking about my swampert site??
That has a whole nother post.
This is about Trainers Chill Out.
You really need to be updated. 
http://trainerchillout.forumotions.com/

My Swampert says under going revamp.
And believe it or not family goes throw problems. Their not always Hahaha here take this 100 dollars.
But that's off subject so back to what this is about Trainers Chill Out not Swampert Forum.
Here is URL for you again http://trainerchillout.forumotions.com/ have a great day.

I mean that post is like spamming.


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay well I was talking about the swampert site because the Trainer Chillout is so horrible I could not talk about it. :(

You don't have to be rude, in fact you are nobody to be rude to me. Why don't you learn to spell while you're at it? I don't care if it's a whole other post, it's still one of your many websites, and I just told you what I think about it. 

That post is like spamming? Look at your posts. Have of the things you typed aren't even words. lol liek dallors Ken tried to be funy 

I may not have read the whole thread, and I was multitasking (talking to my mom about stuff), so I really didn't pay attention to what the thread was suppose to be about, (like which website), so I talked about the website I remembered from last time, the swampert website. 

At least my post was somewhat decent, belive it or not.

Also just a suggestion, maybe you should make one thread for all of the things you want to advertise instead of making space wasting-separate threads for all of them.

OHOHOH JUST A THOUGHT your swampert site doesn't say going under revamp in your signature it says new and improved


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 18, 2009)

Dewgongeru spam?

Check out your own posts.

And how does a family have problems if they don't go 'Hahaha here take this 100 dallors'


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 18, 2009)

The problem isn't even that it looks horrible, or that the grammar is so atrocious. The problem is that it's just a Pokemon forum.

See, I'm already posting on a Pokemon forum. What does your place offer that any other forum does not?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 18, 2009)

Your site sucks. Here's why! said:
			
		

> 3 You can't spell.
> "But this isn't English class!" Yeah, well, shut up; I don't care. You went to English class to learn English, so bloody well use it. The rules you learn in math class still apply outside it, too. It's not the responsibility of the rest of the literate world to decode what the hell you're trying to say. You are presenting a work to the rest of us; either put in some effort to do it right, or don't bother.
> 
> 4 It's just a forum.
> ...


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 18, 2009)

You guys are running out steam or something.
I mean is this the best you can do?
When I put up my swampert you all made me feel a little bad about me putting it up.
But now it's like you guys have nothing I was hoping for a lot more criticism.

I mean, I already told you what my sites has on it that dose not I believe.
If I didn't I will tell you after I make sure I already did not.


----------



## Pook (Jan 18, 2009)

Ken #1 said:


> critisizium.


anyway dude seriously check your spelling, or else people won't take your boards seriously


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 18, 2009)

Critisizium.



Ken #1 said:


> I mean, I already told you what my sites has on it that dose not I belive.
> If I didn't I will tell you after I make sure I already did not.


Can you tell me what this means? I seriously cannot understand what you just typed. 



EeveeSkitty said:


> Dewgongeru spam?
> 
> Check out your own posts.


Thank you ES


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

Ken #1 said:


> I mean is this the best you can do.


Listen, damn it! Your site sucks. You can't spell, you won't take advice, you angst about people trying to help you.



Ken #1 said:


> When I put up my swampert you all made me feel a little bad about me putting it up.
> But now it's like you guys have nothing I was hopeing for alot more critisizium.


Do you even read what we write? Do you even read what you write after you post? If you want _alot more critisizium _then maybe you can improve on what you have already. More people might actually take you seriously and give you decent advice.


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 18, 2009)

Dragon, that is the truest thing I've heard all day.



			
				Dragon said:
			
		

> you won't take advice


Exactly. So why are you whining, Ken? Really. YOU AREN'T LISTENING TO US

I shouldn't even be posting here, tbh. It makes me angry.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 18, 2009)

What am I not listening to?
What are you guys telling me to do to my site?


----------



## Pook (Jan 18, 2009)

Ken #1 said:


> What am I not listen to?
> What are you guys telling me to do to my site?


read your own fucking thread


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 19, 2009)

good GOD

you have got to be kidding me


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe it's not my spelling which is incorrect. It's my punctuation.


----------



## Pook (Jan 19, 2009)

Ken #1 said:


> I belive it's not my spelling which is incorrect. It's my punctuation.


lmao this contradicts itself.

Dude seriously it's your fucking spelling more, either fix it or for the love of god don't make any more threads


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 19, 2009)

do you remember this ken



			
				Ken #1 said:
			
		

> dail, fellowed, perfessior's, compite, breeder's, comeing, frist, eventraly, odvisly


it's your spelling more than your punctuation


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow did I really type all those words wrong??
It must have been late here when I typed them.
I don't even know what I was trying to spell with some of them words.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 19, 2009)

I _belive_ you _realy should of_ proofread or had someone else proofread _some of them words_, because you have an awful habit of typing them _worng_. It doesn't take an English _perfessior_, but y'know, maybe you _should of fellowed_ our advice _frist_. But I suppose you'll _eventraly_ catch on.

How's that for some _critisizium_?


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, you really did type all of those words wrong. I'm not saying none of us make spelling mistakes, I have, but you're are pathetic. 

Don't even use the 'must have been really late over here' excuse, it doesn't work. You can look at some of the dates on your posts, they weren't really that late. 



			
				Ken #1 said:
			
		

> Wow did I realy type all them words worng??


Now you're doing this on purpose. If it's your idea of a joke, it's not funny.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, I have done what the thread title say's now listen to us.

Your site SUCKS, TCoD is so much better, so tell me WHY would we want to join? Your spelling is terrible, do you even use the handy spell-check in the text box when you type? 
The color's are terrible and ugly, I can't see the words because they are tiny and dark against the background.
Learn how to spell now, or quit wasting our time with your petty attempts at making forums. >:[


----------



## zuea (Jan 19, 2009)

it not a very good site...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyway don't you have Microsoft Word or some other spell checking device so you don't spell things wrong? I think there's an Add on for Firefox that checks spelling...I can't be sure however.

No this isn't spelling class and we aren't your spelling teacher but we are visitors and without visitors like us no one would be on your forum but you.

You can spell bad as you like but if you really want more members make your forum worth us considering.

I'm not even asking for your forum to be as good as TCOD's but it is well under the 'normal success level'.

Just make it decent enough and prehaps add something you can't do at TCOD.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 19, 2009)

> The color's are terrible and ugly, I can't see the words because they are tiny and dark against the background.


How can't you see white and red on a black background?


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 19, 2009)

Its tiny is how >:[


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 19, 2009)

guys can we maybe focus on actually pointing out what's wrong instead of engaging in a circle of "good GOD this is terrible!"


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 19, 2009)

Well spelling has been pointed out SOOO many times and the Ken guy hasn't listened :(


----------



## Negrek (Jan 19, 2009)

At which point one might begin to question the merit of continuing to point it out at all. If someone just doesn't listen, yelling the same thing at them over and over again isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hold there is something spelled wrong on my forum? 
Or do you mean my spelling on here?
Negrek I love that saying in your signature.


----------



## Flora (Jan 19, 2009)

Ken #1 said:


> How can't you see white and red on a black background?


The red I can see, but the "white" is more like gray.  And it's kinda darkish.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 20, 2009)

> Hold there is something spelled wrong on my forum?
> Or do you mean my spelling on here?


From what I can see, grammar and punctuation are a larger problem on your forums, but at times your spelling in posts here gets so bad as to be incomprehensible.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 20, 2009)

The banner looks like it was hastily put together in MS Paint, everything written on the forum looks like it was put through babelfish a few times after which the author went back and switched around a couple letters every other word for good measure, and the layout looks like a puzzling mixture of a default layout and ill-chosen shades of red and gray.

To fix: redo the layout, preferably with some tamer colors. Make a new banner to match it, and consider putting more time into it and copying-and-pasting sprites less. Make some new icons that aren't cringe-inducing. Spend a seriously long amount of time proofreading everything: Perhaps try reading it out loud and seeing if it even makes sense. Most importantly, try to add something unique that will make your visitors prefer your forum over every other Pokemon forum in existence, something which yours seems to sorely lack.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 21, 2009)

Another thing I see about the banner is that the sprites are transparent, causing their eyes to be messed up. I think you should fix that as well.

Don't be afraid to be creative!


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 21, 2009)

And posted by you...



> *Art
> *
> 
> Post art you want others to see. Expect it to get criticized.


Why not criticized?


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 21, 2009)

My second Admin is about to put up a new layout and banner.
When ever she get the time.
I'm going to make spirites for the icons. (Don't worry they won't look like that swampert.)


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you read any of everyone's posts or is this just a random noticeboard or something?


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 23, 2009)

O.k. She did the site her self go look. 
I personaly like it. :)


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 23, 2009)

What something fun to do? How bout role play!
    ^ That is a mistake, fix it it should be 'want' not 'what'
Otherwise it looks better :)


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lol. Thanks for the catch.
See after all the people getting mad at me the forum finaly looks better. Lol. :p


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 23, 2009)

Going to your site makes Dante Alighieri's _The Inferno_ come to mind, except instead of hell, it's *HTML Hell* I'm journeying into. Where to start...?

First, get rid of the animated Pokemon sprites. It is usually a good idea if buttons on a menu have some sort of indication as to where they actually go. For example, a "Register" button should have some indication that it relates to registration, usually accomplished by having "Register" written on it. A flashing Raikou, however, means something totally different than "register" (it actually means "I don't care one bit about good web design guidelines, so I'll just stick flashy pokemon on here because it's a pokemon forum", which isn't even close). The fact that they're animated makes it even _worse_ simply because it distracts from the content (that, and having numerous animated gifs playing at once on a page looks choppy).

Consider this: The flashing Raikou is 14 kilobytes. That's 14,000 bytes, give or take. The word "register" is 8 bytes. Which means you're effectively wasting 13,992 bytes with a graphic that has no business at all being a "register" icon, flashes distractingly and is more resource-intensive than an eight-letter word. You might be all "what's the big deal", but flashier isn't always better. Same goes for all the other stupid animated sprites on your menu. Get rid of the "*Mystery Meat Navigation*" please.

The other icons you use, namely the Pokemon Trainer sprites, do not fit at all. They are 64x64 and it looks like 30x30 is the largest you'd want an icon to be. The table isn't expanding to fit the sprites, either, so parts of them are cut off and, on the thread index, they run into the thread titles. This looks horrible as a whole and you should either cut the bodies of the sprites off (if you're trying to go for the Pokemonish theme, maybe the head only would look better) or find some actual forum icons.

The style is incomplete. The table bodies are grey (standard phpBBish) while the outside is green. Doesn't look all that good. Maybe you should change the rest to some form of green so that it all looks coherent.

Get rid of the animated background image. Animated backgrounds are a sign of *amateur website design*, they are distracting, and they are larger than necessary (this one is 100KB). You could just set it to green and leave it at that.

Maybe I'm expecting too much out of you. After all, these _guidelines_ must be so boring to read. Who cares about clean, nice layouts when you could have flashing sprites and blinking backgrounds? But it's a truth, the best websites have clean layouts. There's a site out there that probably every internet user has ever heard of. It's called *Google* and is a good example of clean user interface design.


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 23, 2009)

But blinking and flashing is interesting and eye catching! It'll make you want to register

Ken you better listen to 100 btw


----------



## ~Leafeon (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh. Wow.

Um, here's an idea.

Maybe instead of those random sprites that have no relation to what links they represent, maybe try unown characters.

Like for the intials.

Like Unown H for home and Unown R for register and Unown L for Log in etc.

but make sure they stay still. Coz moving sprites make our computers slower. and it's really annoying when that happens.


----------



## Ken #1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the idea I might just use it. :)
Nice pic of leafeon on your avatar.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 24, 2009)

~Leafeon said:


> Maybe instead of those random sprites that have no relation to what links they represent, maybe try unown characters.


Or how about _words_? They seem to work well enough for everyone else.

If you could, if you really want Pokemon graphics on your menu, you can make buttons with the words on them and an overworld (not battle) sprite. Overworld sprites are smallish and make for good button icons. If you want the Unown, for example, you can have a black button labelled "register" with an Unown-R on its left. Just a thought.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 28, 2009)

Well it's better but...on the banner you can't see the words well, change the colour.

The list of places is rather unorganized, maybe try sorting it out like TCoD?

My momentarily stupidness makes me forget who the guy is who is standing beside the forum categories...but in some places he's squashed, some of his hat and feet and sometimes pants are cut off.


----------

